# DNA privacy is a goner



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

So now, if you sent your DNA sample to one of those genealogy research sites, the government has access to your file. It's just a matter of time before they get around to collecting all those files to a central database to be kept safe for you! 
https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/dna-serial-killer-probe-sparks-privacy-concerns-54772519


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

One of my daughters did this. She just sent me this reply.



> Oh yeah. That's in the information that you have to click, saying that you understand and accept.
> 
> Mine had me affirm like 3 times, that I understood that they wouldn't share my DNA with anyone without my consent, and I had the right to sign into my account and revoke any permissions that I previously approved- MINUS a demand by Law Enforcement for my DNA.
> 
> They said that they HAVE to comply with the law and hand over my DNA if requested by Law Enforcement, and that if I wasn't comfortable to do so, then I shouldn't submit my DNA.


This is nuts! People are voluntarily giving this info over to the gooberment. Most probably don't even read the whole disclosure before agreeing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your right. Most people do not take the time to read documents or agreements they are entering in to them cry foul when something occurs they do not like.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now here is the scary part. Some billionaire congressman kid needs a transplant . He drops a dime to the NSA and a kid in Nebraska just up and dies donating all his organs.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Now here is the scary part. Some billionaire congressman kid needs a transplant . He drops a dime to the NSA and a kid in Nebraska just up and dies donating all his organs.


Post of the week.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it me or is the water getting a little warm?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

It’s only a matter of time till everyone will have a DNA sample taken at birth. Then within a generation the government will a fool proof way to track everyone. Hell, just pass a law requiring everyone to submit a DNA sample to get a drivers license or passport and they will have their database within 10 years.

Did you know that when you donate blood, several vials are drawn off for testing for aids and god only knows what else? It sounds tin-foil hat but what if they are also DNA testing, too?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Guys don't worry. When the nukes start flying or some country EMP's us all that info will be gone.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess I'm the odd man out on this one, . . . 

Who signed a personal disclosure for your fingerprints????

Who signed a personal disclosure for your blood type????

Who signed a personal disclosure for your foot prints when you were born????

Sheesh.......................

Honestly, . . . I don't know how some people even get out during the day. That tin foil hat has become a sheet metal cage, . . . must weigh 500 pounds.

AND, . . . this goes back to putting a murderer / rapist / bully / thug in jail. For your precious "personal disclosure", . . . should he still be walking the streets?? ?? Grow up for crying out loud.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I was wondering just how long it would take before this type of use came up.

What bothers me is, if one of your children or parents signs up and sends their DNA, that means a partial of your own now sits on their database.
So, when the police catch wind of a BG with this or that genetic ailment, and your family may have that ailment too, you suddenly become a possible suspect because your daughter sent in her DNA and they know you're related.
It becomes as easy as "search for familial DNA with sickle-cell anemia, identify all males in matched families" and they have a nice little list of potentials to start with.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I was wondering just how long it would take before this type of use came up.
> 
> What bothers me is, if one of your children or parents signs up and sends their DNA, that means a partial of your own now sits on their database.
> So, when the police catch wind of a BG with this or that genetic ailment, and your family may have that ailment too, you suddenly become a possible suspect because your daughter sent in her DNA and they know you're related.
> It becomes as easy as "search for familial DNA with sickle-cell anemia, identify all males in matched families" and they have a nice little list of potentials to start with.


Absolutely true, . . . no questions about it.

BUT, . . . don't do no wrong, . . . can't get prosecuted for it.

The one thing that does kind of bother me about it, . . . they come up with the sibling DNA, . . . pull him in for questioning about his brother, . . . he has no 5th amendment to protect him, . . . and if he doesn't give his brother up, . . . he goes to jail. Not sure I'm all cootchie-coo with that scenario, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@dwight55. Since you seem ok with this, just wondering? How do you feel about just installing a 'chip' in everyone? After all, it would only ever be used by the government to catch bad guys.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Treacherous times we are facing .... indeed.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Think about this. We have property, vehicle, and gun registrations. You have to have registered licence to drive, have a business, own a dog, fly a plane, etc. Thanks to Obama we are in the process of creating a centalized medical data base to store all your medical records. The government spooks collect all of your electronic communications. In urban areas there are cameras on every corner so you can be tracked using facial recognition. You are tracked by your phone and you can be listened to from your ‘Alexa’. Some claim that you can be monitored from your tv. We already know you can be spied on from your phone and computer cameras. We are already a surveillance society. Mandatory collection of DNA is just the cherry on top!

To add insult to injury, most of this collected data can be hacked and used for unethical purposes. And please don’t tell me that I have nothing to fear from my government collecting all this data.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A couple years ago, the VA came up with the Million Veteran program.
Everyone in the VA healthcare system was sent a letter asking for us to voluntarily submit DNA to build a database to track veteran "health issues".
All voluntary ( at THAT time) and anonymous (I bet).
Of course I threw the letter away.
But, to stay in the VA system a yearly physical is required, along with blood work and urine testing.
Do they really need 5 vials of my blood? 
There are rumors that the VA also clandestinely drug tests everyone during these routine tests.
So why wouldn't they take DNA as well?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Some of weren't given a choice about submitting DNA. Back in the 90's I was stationed with a Navy EOD unit. The military started a program where we all had to give a blood sample for DNA records used for identification of remains in case we became pink mist. I always wondered what that database would eventually be used for.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Feds got my DNA in the 90s because we were required to give samples to the DOD.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you have deployed in the last 25 years or so they took a DNA sample before you left. It is on file forever.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Guys don't worry. When the nukes start flying or some country EMP's us all that info will be gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Squatch, that's so....reassuring, sort of?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Squatch, that's so....reassuring, sort of?


I'm a glass half full kinda Squatch!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As long as its used to catch bad guys..it sounds good to me. Now when they start excluding people from jobs because the DNA says they are a bad heath risk or some such thing..thats a bit too much.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> ............ Now when they start excluding people from jobs because the DNA says they are a bad heath risk or some such thing...............


Or when they find out you have a carry permit (whether or not you actually carry, _or even own_, something.)................


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> @dwight55. Since you seem ok with this, just wondering? How do you feel about just installing a 'chip' in everyone? After all, it would only ever be used by the government to catch bad guys.


That's an easy one: scripture gives a big warning about a lot of things, . . . getting chipped (mark of the beast) is one of them.

No warning about DNA, . . . which if there was a problem, . . . there should have been a warning against it. There are warnings about most other really bad stuff.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Absolutely true, . . . no questions about it.
> 
> BUT, . . . don't do no wrong, . . . can't get prosecuted for it.


Surely you recognize the slippery slope scenario that line of thinking can cause, right?
Would you submit to random home inspections by local law enforcement?
If you've done no wrong, you won't suffer any consequences... right?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Surely you recognize the slippery slope scenario that line of thinking can cause, right?
> Would you submit to random home inspections by local law enforcement?
> If you've done no wrong, you won't suffer any consequences... right?


C'mon, . . . Kauboy, . . . 30,000 light years between random house inspections and a DNA match.

A random house inspection can have a warrant for stolen paintings, . . . place smells like pot, . . . come back again with another warrant.

DNA is positive, definite, unyielding, and absolute. Either it IS, . . . or it ISN'T, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

It has always been that way with a court order. The data base accessed to find the California killer is an open data base - its user agreement says it , and no court order was needed.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> So now, if you sent your DNA sample to one of those genealogy research sites, the government has access to your file. It's just a matter of time before they get around to collecting all those files to a central database to be kept safe for you!
> https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/dna-serial-killer-probe-sparks-privacy-concerns-54772519


I read some of the criticisms. I keep thinking about the words of men greater than we are:

"He who would give up essential Liberty for the promise of temporary Safety deserves neither Liberty nor Safety." Benjamin Franklin

Once you give up one, somebody always takes the other.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Surely you recognize the slippery slope scenario that line of thinking can cause, right?
> Would you submit to random home inspections by local law enforcement?
> If you've done no wrong, you won't suffer any consequences... right?


Didn't some guy con the Jews with that same line - I thought I read it in a history book.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> As long as its used to catch bad guys..it sounds good to me. Now when they start excluding people from jobs because the DNA says they are a bad heath risk or some such thing..thats a bit too much.


Once you open the door....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> That's an easy one: scripture gives a big warning about a lot of things, . . . getting chipped (mark of the beast) is one of them.
> 
> No warning about DNA, . . . which if there was a problem, . . . there should have been a warning against it. There are warnings about most other really bad stuff.
> 
> ...


You aren't looking at this in a broad enough viewpoint.

Nothing good comes from free men being cataloged. Period.

Earlier, you asserted you have nothing to worry about if you don't commit a crime. One day and probably soon, our beliefs will be a crime. You can bet your last dollar this is a tool that will be used against us.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> C'mon, . . . Kauboy, . . . 30,000 light years between random house inspections and a DNA match.
> 
> A random house inspection can have a warrant for stolen paintings, . . . place smells like pot, . . . come back again with another warrant.
> 
> ...


It is intended as an argument of the extreme, to expose the underlying premise.
If the premise is "if you have done nothing wrong, you have nothing to worry about", and you truly believe that, then you should have no qualms with the absurd notion of random home inspections.
If you do have qualms about random home inspections(the extreme case), then you in fact have qualms with the stated premise. You simply have chosen to divide the two into separate categories of privacy intrusion.
Too often, we lock ourselves into a point of view, and we don't consider the implications of that perspective if the wrong person takes control.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Should not your DNA be considered the same as a blood test, only to be required by court order? Would this be covered by the term "persons" or "effects"?



> Amendment IV
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Is it me or is the water getting a little warm?


Ribbit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> It's only a matter of time till everyone will have a DNA sample taken at birth. Then within a generation the government will a fool proof way to track everyone. Hell, just pass a law requiring everyone to submit a DNA sample to get a drivers license or passport and they will have their database within 10 years.
> 
> Did you know that when you donate blood, several vials are drawn off for testing for aids and god only knows what else? It sounds tin-foil hat but what if they are also DNA testing, too?


You are right. That is public health screening. The DNA,HIV etc testing is not attributed to a person. Well not yet anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> Absolutely true, . . . no questions about it.
> 
> BUT, . . . don't do no wrong, . . . can't get prosecuted for it.
> 
> ...


Dwight,

I take issue with one point. You see if I have your DNA on record it is very easy for me to replicate it. Once I have it I can place it anywhere I want. On anything I want. On anybody I want. Now you're a murderer, a thief, a child molester or a rapist. I have the irrefutable proof.

Now how does your thinking change?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Dwight,
> 
> I take issue with one point. You see if I have your DNA on record it is very easy for me to replicate it. Once I have it I can place it anywhere I want. On anything I want. On anybody I want. Now you're a murderer, a thief, a child molester or a rapist. I have the irrefutable proof.
> 
> ...


Actually, . . . I do understand, . . . and take into consideration all the points that have been made here, . . . it is a slippery slope, . . . DNA evidence sitting on a database somewhere that "could be" accessed by unscrupulous and nefarious persons.

BUT, . . . we gave the tools of semi-auto handguns, fast cars with revolving lights, 2 way radios, body armor, . . . and a host of others, including the street addresses of just about every one here in the USA, . . . we handed them carte blanche opportunity to use them, . . . and while there have no doubt been abuses of those tools, . . . we still rest easier in our beds and living rooms because good men go after bad men using those tools.

Should the DNA evidence or finger print evidence be like a blood test that requires a warrant and probable cause, . . . I could concede those points with no problem.

Let's just not make it so hard to use, . . . that is a horrible burden upon our LEO people. Let's not have to hire a Mueller and a Comey and a McCabe and McCain to see the process through.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am pretty sure my DNA was taken when I joined Navy in late 80's as they swabbed inside my mouth...
ANd I really dont think anything is going to matter. If I worry about the big government coming after me or planting DNA, well, they will deal with the big man upstairs who will deal with them after life.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Only idiots would not see this coming. If you dance with the ancestry. com's stupidity then you must pay the fiddler. Some people are just dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Only idiots would not see this coming. If you dance with the ancestry. com's stupidity then you must pay the fiddler. Some people are just dumber than a box of rocks.


Or a sack of s...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I am pretty sure my DNA was taken when I joined Navy in late 80's as they swabbed inside my mouth...
> ANd I really dont think anything is going to matter. If I worry about the big government coming after me or planting DNA, well, they will deal with the big man upstairs who will deal with them after life.


Or the fabrication of targeting diseases. Don't forget about that one.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

After all of this, I wonder if maybe, just maybe, I should start hoping for a Carrington Effect. :vs_worry:
.
At least for any who survive, they start out at square one.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Too often, we lock ourselves into a point of view, and we don't consider the implications of that perspective if the wrong person takes control.


I submit, my friend, that the "wrong" people have already taken control .


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Now here is the scary part. Some billionaire congressman kid needs a transplant . He drops a dime to the NSA and a kid in Nebraska just up and dies donating all his organs.


Thats a scary thought. Sadly probably not far off.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

cdell said:


> Thats a scary thought. Sadly probably not far off.


Thats brought up is ALtered Carbon.. Wealthy get to reskin their wives etc over and over, to have a sexier wife. Poor people get whats left over.
Ahh, Until a revolution...


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Never had the chance for privacy on this subject. Was in the service when they collected blood for the DNA Data base.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some news from the Fox folks:

DNA link to Golden State Killer raises questions of privacy versus safety | Fox News

Apparently according to the article, . . . the original DNA match came on an unregulated DNA forum. All contributors are warned of no controls, . . .

Ancestry.com apparently does try to protect the confidentiality of all contributors.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The technology of databases being used to classify and "know" you, is much bigger than you can imagine. You have no privacy or personal business.


----------

